# Proteus 8 Contador MOD-10



## JULESS (Abr 18, 2014)

Buenas tardes, disculpen necesito armar un circuito y simular un MOD-10, Utilizando las compuertas 7447 y 7490, Ya tengo bien conectado todo a el Display de 7 Seg. y está bien; pero mi duda es:
¿Cómo hago para que mi LED se encienda en cierto segundo por ejemplo que mi Diodo LED se encienda cuando dé el segundo 5 y por ende, lo marque en el Display.
Gracias
TengoProteus8 ...


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 18, 2014)

Pues debes utilizar una compuerta NAND para encender el led en el segundo que quieras. Si por ejemplo queres que el led prenda en el segundo 5,  debes mandar todos los pines que encienden el display para formar el 5 a la NAND, asi el led prenderá cuando se cumpla la condición del segundo 5.


----------



## chclau (Abr 18, 2014)

Una pequeña aclaracion. Cinco es 0101 en binario. En un conatdor MOD10 podemos tomar solo los ultimos tres bits 101 y decodificar usando una NAND de tres entradas, a la que ingresan los bits 2 y 0 directamente y el bit 1 a traves de una NOT. La salida de la NAND va al catodo de un LED en serie con una resistencia, conectado a Vcc.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 356005 (Abr 18, 2014)

El 7490 tiene una opción para trabajar como divisor por '5'. ¿Te refieres a eso?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 18, 2014)

Hola JULESS

Cierto, se puede lograr lo que deseas con compuertas AND o NAND.
Pero primero habría que mejorar algo a tu circuito.
En el decodificador no hay que dejar entradas sin darles un nivel lógico, es el caso de LT(3) y RBI(5). Puesto que no las estás utilizando debes hacerlas falsas, nivel alto conectándolas al Vcc.
Entre el decodificador y el Display faltan unas resistencias limitadoras de corriente para el Display.

Fíjate en la figura (MOD-10 Counter) que te adjunto; puedes jugar con los conmutadores para practicar.
Actualmente están posicionados para que en el Segundo # 5 enciendan los LED’s.
Nota que enciende más el que está conectado a la compuerta NAND. A qué crees que se deba ??.

Busca por aquí las hojas de datos de esas compuertas para que descubras el porque enciende más un LED que el otro. [/COLOR]http://www.alldatasheet.com/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

